# Got a question about Research Chems



## mac10chap (Sep 26, 2014)

Recently picked up some GW-501516.  Never used it before and wanting to see if anybody has any experience with it.  How does it make you feel?  What were your results from using it?  Dosage?

Additionally, trying to figure out if taking it along side my T3 would be problematic.  I'm only on 40mg T3 daily to compliment 500mg Tren E and 275mg Test E weekly.  

Would the GW-501516 be better to save until my Tren/Test/T3 cycle is over in about 10 weeks or would it be more beneficial to take right now?  My goal is losing fat and so far (6 weeks into my cycle), I've shed 10lbs while gaining muscle mass.


----------

